# PMQ's while studying at RMC Kingston



## krimynal (5 Nov 2012)

I've tried checking previous post , forces.ca , rmc.ca and i can't seem to find the answer.  My question is pretty simple , I'm applying on the ROTP program this weekend ( finger crossed ) and hopefully I'll be taken.  I know that if everything works out , i have to spend 2 years at st-jean-sur-le-richelieu , prep year then 1st university year.  After ST-Jean i have to go do my bachelor degree at Kingston.  I know there is NO PMQ'S at st-jean , but what about Kingston ? , I'm 24 years old and I'm looking forward to having kids , and i was wondering if my girlfriend could have PMQ's in kingston if she got pregnant then , i mean i know it's only 5 years total of studies , but 30 years old seems kinda old for the 1st kid , and i don't want my girlfriend to raise my children alone and me not being able to see them ( only being there on the weekends when nothing is set ).  

If anyone has the answer , i would gladly appreciate , i tried the Contact Us section on RMC.ca , but i didn't know if i should send this question to the rector itself , or someone else , i tried the FAQ section of RMC.ca also , still no luck , thanks a lot !


----------



## MikeL (5 Nov 2012)

Is she your girlfriend or common law?


----------



## krimynal (5 Nov 2012)

we've been living under the same roof for 6 months now , same address and everything , that way we could get the common-law next summer ( under the CF ) because the civil common-law is 3 years


----------



## mariomike (5 Nov 2012)

krimynal said:
			
		

> I know there is NO PMQ'S at st-jean , but what about Kingston ?



This may help.
http://www.google.com/cse?cx=001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku&ie=UTF-8&q=PMQ+Kingston&sa=Search&siteurl=www.google.com%2Fcse%2Fhome%3Fcx%3D001303416948774225061%3Aqhcx9pz3dku&ref=&ss=4144j2347372j12#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=PMQ%20Kingston&gsc.page=1


----------



## jwtg (5 Nov 2012)

There are PMQs (RHUs) at CFB Kingston right next to RMC.

There is no guarantee you will be granted authorization to live off-campus during your time at RMC.  As I've posted in another thread, those cadets who are living off-campus right now are the exception to the rule and are largely grand-fathered from when a live-off program existed (as recently as last year).  These days, the blanket policy is that all cadets will live at RMC, and anything else is the exception to the rule.

That being said, these things obviously change so the information I just presented to you is accurate as of now.  Who knows what the rules will be next year.

Good luck, and make sure you do your homework about family accommodation before committing to a course of action.


----------



## krimynal (5 Nov 2012)

yeah well my girlfriend and i spoke a lot before i decided to apply for RMC , she knew there was a possibility of me having to live in the RMC Dorms for the entire time , she also knew that i might not be able to help with the living cost if she followed me , but she doesn't care she doesn't want me to hold back on my dream for her , it was more about what happens if she gets pregnant during the time I'm there ... , but I'll try to Google search more , and send an email to the rector , hopefully he'll be able to fill me in with the exceptions , probably gonna go to kingston in the next month to see what the school looks like.

thanks for your answer !


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2012)

krimynal said:
			
		

> it was more about what happens if she gets pregnant during the time I'm there ...



You know, there's ways of preventing that.....  Just sayin'.....


----------



## krimynal (6 Nov 2012)

I know there is a way of preventing that , but the question isn't about if i should have a baby or not , but what happens if i get one troughout the study in Kingston


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Nov 2012)

krimynal said:
			
		

> I know there is a way of preventing that , but the question isn't about if i should have a baby or not , but what happens if i get one troughout the study in Kingston


----------



## Alex.Landry (6 Nov 2012)

PM incoming my friend!


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2012)

krimynal said:
			
		

> I know there is a way of preventing that , but the question isn't about if i should have a baby or not , but what happens if i get one troughout the study in Kingston




I imagine that if it is Issue, then you should have no problems.  The military is all about uniformity.  Ensure that you thoroughly inspect it when issued.  You won't want to get home and find it defective and that Stores is closed for a few days for a weekend or stocktaking, not permitting you to exchange it for a new one.  Remember this: "One man; one kit" and the responsibilities there entailed.


----------



## GAP (6 Nov 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## krimynal (7 Nov 2012)

made me laugh ha ha , CF should have an official Sperm Donner ... that way all the babies would somewhat look the same , so no problem with conformity ! ha ha


----------



## Hunter (7 Nov 2012)

Do you have to write an essay as part of your ROTP application?


----------



## krimynal (7 Nov 2012)

to be honest , we haven't really spoke about an essay , i know there is an interview , there is the aptitude test , there is also the medical test , but as far as i know the sergeant recruiter here in Quebec didn't speak about any kind of essay whatsoever !


----------



## jwtg (7 Nov 2012)

Hunter said:
			
		

> Do you have to write an essay as part of your ROTP application?


Absolutely.

Judging by the OP's hometown (Quebec City) and the nature of his writing, I would guess his first language is French and that is the language he will write his essay in.

Not sure if you, or others, were about to inform him of his writing deficiencies, but I just figured I'd preemptively provide relevant info.


----------



## mariomike (7 Nov 2012)

krimynal said:
			
		

> to be honest , we haven't really spoke about an essay , i know there is an interview , there is the aptitude test , there is also the medical test , but as far as i know the sergeant recruiter here in Quebec didn't speak about any kind of essay whatsoever !



"My ROTP Essay":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103272.0

"my admissions essay to rmc":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103430.0

"RMC Essay":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103514.0


----------



## krimynal (7 Nov 2012)

yeah I will most likely do it in french since yeah french as been my basic language for the past decade !


----------

